# Do You Use Any Eye Cleansing Wipe Product?



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I've been cleaning around Willow's eyes (twice daily) with a damp cosmetic wipe. I've seen various eye cleansing pads that are pre-dampened with a solution. Do any of you use anything like these cleansing pads? I would appreciate your opinions.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I use the KISS method. Warm water facecloth.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I use either a warm washcloth or unscented baby wipe.


----------



## Eveningpiper (Sep 23, 2015)

I have used a Calendula tincture but our vet said not to use anything with alcohol. She said a Calendula tea would be fine.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I just use a warm wash cloth on my two. I noticed Pure Paws has a product Love My Eyes Tear and Stain program.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I put a bit of this solution on a round cosmetic cotton pad and wipe in the corners of her eyes and then just dump it. I use a fresh one everyday.
Both are bought at Walgreens and are inexpensive. I have tried a lot of things over the years and they really don't work like they claim in my opinion. I also will carefully put a little cornstarch in the area once in a while. I keep the hair trimmed in the corners. I feel like she out grew some of the staining she had when she was younger. I do this everyday to keep it looking decent.:smile2:


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Thank you everyone. And Evelyn, thank you for letting me know what you use on Whimsey. Whimsey always looks so beautiful. I actually use a similar product on myself to ease by eyes if they feel irritated. I just didn't realize that it would be ok for dogs too. I do have a Costco size supply of the cosmetic pads and I'll pick up some of the eye wash next time I go by Walgreens.

By the way, does Whimsey ever look disheveled? :smile2: I wish Willow always looked like Whimsey!


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

I do what you do plus a warm wash cloth. My groomer suggested Bion Tears or any sterile preservative free tears to wash out any gunk in their eyes.


----------

